
How to Upskill Your Team (When You Don’t Have Time) - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-train-inexperienced-managers-in-a-startup-119dbbeb7d88?source=friends_link&sk=5b49d7bcf440dd7882a1a70239fbdbe6
======
BaoomB
I've found that people have different learning styles. E.g. I'm not big on
video courses. I'd much rather read one great book on the topic I'm trying to
learn, then meet someone who's amazing at it to ask them a ton of questions
and get their feedback on my implementation of what I've learned. I guess this
is a long winded way of saying I learn by doing and with mentorship. I'm a
Founder though—how can I give employees who learn like me the same experience?

------
notus
In my experience at work and especially from observing managers it seems like
people are afraid to offer this type of advice. They are concerned how people
will interpret this type of feedback IMO. I think this is true for any type of
criticism. I have only received meaningful feedback from managers a few times
despite needing it a lot more and it led to me developing more slowly as an
engineer.

~~~
davesuperman
This is such a good point. When we don't set up a pattern of regular feedback
and the expectation that everyone can improve (even at the top) then feedback
takes on a different meaning. I see feedback and learning deeply intertwined
in any system... companies are no exception.

------
mooreds
I didn't see any note about encouraging the managers to carve out time in
their schedule. Would definitely add that. When you are at a busy startup
having your boss say: "you need to carve out time for self investment on the
company's dollar" is a very powerful message that the company values such
improvement.

~~~
harryVic
The article does mention that.

------
bdcravens
Great advice, but make sure you allow them the time to take the courses while
on the clock.

~~~
davesuperman
Absolutely. In startups, I've seen two of the most valuable skills in a team
member is (i) proactivity and (ii) the ability to learn fast. If a founder
values (ii), they should pay for something that accelerates it.

